# HDS Family Photo (finally)



## Groundhog66 (Jun 28, 2007)

Completed the set with the receipt of the 18650 today, it even arrived with the original HDS Systems Battery in it.








Tim


----------



## THE_dAY (Jul 8, 2007)

just found this thread while searching for something else.

nice collection!


----------



## X_Marine (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice, and the HA match looks great also..
You have been on a mission, I know dat.. lol

ThanX
X..


----------



## ampdude (Jul 8, 2007)

Too bad they're almost so rare a person doesn't even want to use them anymore. Let's hope HDS restarts production on lights and accessories soon.


----------

